# Bird Problem in horse barn



## Deerfield (Mar 17, 2012)

_I have a problem with a small flock of birds in my horse barn. They are sparrows and starlings. I want to get rid of them completely. I hate cleaning the bird poop it is every where. Has anyone tried the electronic repellers or is there something else you have tried and have it work. Thanks_


----------



## Callie (Mar 17, 2012)

Get a good barn cat. I have seen mine catch birds in mid flight and often find feathers in the stalls.


----------



## Mareish Mom (Mar 17, 2012)

The rescues are always looking for homes for barn cats. Usually previously feral and not tame enough for house cats, they will give (as in free, no adoption fee) you a cat that has been neutered or spayed and has all its' shots. All that is required is adequate shelter (your barn) and food and water. You save a life and the cat gets rid of the birds (and mice and rats) for you. Win Win.


----------



## Reble (Mar 17, 2012)

We had a problem with this could not believe how many birds would fly out in the morning.

We found they could get into the sunflower seeds and Niger seeds we had in the barn.

Check to make sure you have no seeds of any kind, around for them to get into.

Did not get rid of them that year, but next year all gone.


----------



## Deerfield (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions but I am not a cat person, so a cat is out. I was attacked by a barn cat I used to have. He was a neutered male. On New Years eve he clumbed up my winter barn clothes and bit my hand, I couldn't get him to let go. I have terrible scares from this. My horses are on pellet feed. I did put a rodent repeller I had in the garage in the barn this morning, we'll see if it works.


----------



## Catsie (Mar 17, 2012)

Figure out where they are nesting and clear that out. Be persistant and consistent. At the first sign of any nest building, get a broom, get up on a step ladder, and swipe it down. If you have a loft, get up there and look for any holes, spaces, broken windows, etc where they could possibly be getting in. If there is a particular spot where they like to hang out, you could buy "pigeon spikes" and place them there. http://www.deterapigeon.com/ (No affiliation with this site.)

They are either hanging around to eat your bugs or eat your seeds, so making sure any feed/supplements/bird seed is carefully put away, and doing all you possibly can for pest control, will help deter them.


----------



## bevann (Mar 17, 2012)

I have tried everything-even the elctronic bird repeller(big waste of money)I still have birds they just love my barn.All feed is covered and in containers.They just fly in and poop all over everything.When the barn swallows come back every year they can build a nest in less than 1 day.I knock them down, by morning they have rebuilt.Wish I could hire them to work for me.We have tried plastic owls(they sit next to him)shiney stramers-they fly right past them Nothing seems to work.they just love it here.every year they build nests under the hoods of any vehicle near the barn.Last year our tractor caught on fire due to a bird's nest way up inside where we couldn't even see it until the tractor was fried.Did I mention I HATE BIRDS.good luck-don't know what to tell you.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 17, 2012)

Love my barn sparrows. They are excellent for helping with the bug population and cleaning up any horse hair I miss after shaving. To get rid of them-remove nests and keep removing them. You can print off pictures of owls too and tape them to banisters and other areas they like to nest in to keep them away. The owl pictures always work. Great for keeping birds out of barbecue grills too


----------



## sfmini (Mar 17, 2012)

I just bought a plastic owl at Lowes today to put in the barn. My Aunt has one on a fence post at her cottage and it keeps the Canadian Geese off the property. The biggest complaint about the birds is the lice that fall off and end up on the horses.


----------



## Deerfield (Mar 17, 2012)

Jody.

That is why I am concerned about getting the birds out of the barn. The bird population is down. There are about 5 birds I can't get rid of. The previous owner didn't care if birds were in there or not. He didn't have horses. Just stored stuff in the barn. Thanks


----------

